# Dragon's Blood Mix



## cmzaha (Jul 31, 2018)

Looking for some ideas to mix with DB. Lately I seem to be out of ideas


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 31, 2018)

What about black cherry or tobacco? Maybe even marijuana if you want to go the whole smoke shop experience.


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 31, 2018)

Black Cherry could be neat but do not have any. Will think about tobacco. Thankyou


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 1, 2018)

I think we talked about a blend of Cracklin' Birch + DB awhile back. I still like that combo.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 1, 2018)

I bet Cracklin Birch and DB would be great.  Might have to try it myself....missed that suggestion or it just didn't settle into the brain.


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 1, 2018)

I forget what thread it was when I shared that idea. It was a happy accident. I ran out of Cracklin' Birch for a batch and made up the difference with DB. I think I used maybe about 3 parts CB to 1 part DB.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 1, 2018)

If I ran out of Cracklin Birch I think my husband might divorce me.  It’s his favorite.


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 1, 2018)

Depends on what you are looking for, but IMO DB mixes with just about anything.  Here are some mixes I've used with DB. 

DB/Peppermint - called it Dragon's Breath
DB/Cracklin Birch - This was my Kigharrah soap here in the gallery
DB/Egyptian Dragon - unnamed yet
DB/Egyptian Dragon/Golden Embargo - called this one Bollywood
DB/Golden Embargo - The Golden Dragon
DB/Pink Sugar - Pink Dragon 
DB/Ocean (I did NOT like this one! LOL) - named Sea Dragon 

Those are just off the top of my head, I know I've mixed it more, but would have to be home to look at my notes to remember what I've mixed it with.


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 1, 2018)

Here's 2 more I have done, just remembered by reading my Kilgharrah thread. LOL 

DB with Moonlight Path - name Walk with a Dragon
DB with Dragon Fruit - name Puff the Magic Dragon


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 2, 2018)

I went with DB and Lemograss Fo and really think I will like it. Thankyou DeeAnna I knew there was one that had been mentioned and I could not remember but it is the Cracklin' Birch and DB. Going to try that next. I have done DB with Egyptian Dragon and it is good.


----------



## cerelife (Aug 2, 2018)

Someone on here recommended an equal blend of Dragon's Blood and Nag Champa. It's not my favorite, but my husband loves it.
Very 70's headshop-type scent.


----------



## LadyV (Aug 2, 2018)

I am mostly an essential oils user, however the Dragon’s Blood and Crackn’ Bitch  have intrigued me. Where can I purchase these fragrant oils?


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 2, 2018)

LadyV said:


> I am mostly an essential oils user, however the Dragon’s Blood and Crackn’ Bitch  have intrigued me. Where can I purchase these fragrant oils?



This made me laugh as that's what my husband calls Cracklin' Birch.   Dragon's Blood I use either Carolyns (cmzaha) or Nature's Garden.  Cracklin' Birch is from Natures Garden as well.


----------



## LadyV (Aug 2, 2018)

shunt2011 said:


> This made me laugh as that's what my husband Cracklin' Birch.   Dragon's Blood I use either Carolyns (cmzaha) or Nature's Garden.  Cracklin' Birch is from Natures Garden as well.


Thank you


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 2, 2018)

cerelife said:


> Someone on here recommended an equal blend of Dragon's Blood and Nag Champa. It's not my favorite, but my husband loves it.
> Very 70's headshop-type scent.


Credit goes to Steve85569. Like him, it flys off the shelves as well as my straight DB


----------



## LadyV (Aug 2, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> Credit goes to Steve85569. Like him, it flys off the shelves as well as my straight DB


Thank you again


----------



## amd (Aug 2, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> I went with DB and Lemograss Fo and really think I will like it. Thankyou DeeAnna I knew there was one that had been mentioned and I could not remember but it is the Cracklin' Birch and DB. Going to try that next. I have done DB with Egyptian Dragon and it is good.



Nice! I was wondering how DB would blend with a citrus.


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 2, 2018)

I suggest lime. Lime is AMAZING with bay rum and I think Dragon's Blood is a similarly strong/dark type scent.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 2, 2018)

This might be odd and I have no DB to test it with but what about champagne? I've found it to blend with a lot of things


----------



## dibbles (Aug 2, 2018)

Obsidian said:


> This might be odd and I have no DB to test it with but what about champagne? I've found it to blend with a lot of things


You could call it Tipsy Dragon LOL


----------

